# ISO - Chinese Brown Sauce



## Annageckos (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm hoping someone here can help me. I love the brown sauce that comes with most chinese takeout food, the sauce that comes with things like beef and broccoli. I've been looking around to try and find out what it is and how to make it. Does anyone know?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 24, 2015)

I found this quickly with google.  Seems like a simple recipe.

Chinese Brown Sauce Recipe


----------



## Annageckos (Feb 24, 2015)

Looks similar, but I'm pretty sure I tried something like that years ago and it just didn't taste the same. I'll give it another shot. Is that the name of the sauce, just chinese brown sauce. I was never sure what it was called.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 24, 2015)

Check out PPO's video!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Znr6GCxqQiM


----------



## Annageckos (Feb 24, 2015)

That looks really good Aunt Bea, thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 24, 2015)

Anna, if you google "chinese brown sauce" you'll get dozens of recipes.


----------



## Annageckos (Feb 25, 2015)

I see the title was changed, could someone tell me what ISO is. I've seen it around but I'm not sure what it means.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 25, 2015)

Annageckos said:


> I see the title was changed, could someone tell me what ISO is. I've seen it around but I'm not sure what it means.


ISO = In Search Of


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 25, 2015)

To this day, I have yet to find a Brown sauce or Hot and sour soup recipe that has tasted like what Ive gotten at the chinese restaurants ( even the vegan restaurants).  Hopefully Ill find something close before I croak.


----------



## Janet H (Feb 26, 2015)

larry_stewart said:


> To this day, I have yet to find a Brown sauce or Hot and sour soup recipe that has tasted like what Ive gotten at the chinese restaurants ( even the vegan restaurants).  Hopefully Ill find something close before I croak.



Brown sauce (mother sauce) is the bane of my vegetarian existence!  I too have seen this on dishes marked as vegetarian but this sauce almost always has oyster sauce in it and sometimes hoisin as well.  Not vegetarian products.

That said - this is a good recipe and video.  Tasty stuff - just not vegetarian 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsHAix_kBrg

open the comments to see the recipe.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 26, 2015)

Janet H said:


> Brown sauce (mother sauce) is the bane of my vegetarian existence!  I too have seen this on dishes marked as vegetarian but this sauce almost always has oyster sauce in it and sometimes hoisin as well.  Not vegetarian products.
> 
> .



Chinese brown sauce is a "mother" in that cuisine but it's not a classic mother.  Like Joan Crawford...  ;-)

Hoisin sauce is vegetarian, btw

With the exception of hot and sour soup, there is nothing I make at home that has that Chinese restaurant taste.  And I'm a pretty good cook.

I don't think it's necessarily the sauce.  Sauces are pretty simple.  It's the screaming hot, deeply seasoned wok.  "WOK HEI"


----------

